# any advice appreciated



## kelfie (Jan 26, 2009)

hi everyone, i was wondering if anyone would give me some advice as im in limbo!!!
I am currently at uni in uk studying tourism management after this i was going to go on to do a teaching course.
I am a single parent with 2 kids aged 6 yrs and 18 mths.
when i was younger i lived in italy but my family came back to the uk
Anyway after visiting my best friend in Bari i want to move back.
I have another friend who wishes to move to, so our " idea " was to share an appartment and i would still continue to claim my child ben and get a part time job - as sharing all bills would be halved so alot easier to cope with. my friend who wants to move is ok as she has a big inheritance so money for her is no problem but for me basically have about 4k saved
Do i go or do i stay?? my italian friend says ill be fine once refreshed on my italian i'll get a job as i speak english etc etc but in reality how true is this. would my degree when finished be recognised there and am i best to wait till completed??
I am so stuck as i have opened a can of worms and feel i cant settle back at home its so hard as my family are telling me im a mother and should think of the kids but what is there for them here. I have a support group in italy as my and my italian friends family are very close and they treat my like a daughter - they say i would be fine they would not let anything bad happen etc etc.
i would love for someone togive me advice - thanks


----------



## kelfie (Jan 26, 2009)

has anyone got any info to help?


----------

